# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  11/09/2017 FC HUAWEI MODULE - Update 2.0.0.0160 - NEW FLASH FILES

## mohamed73

Whats new ?!   Fixed HUAWEI U8950-1 IMEI REPAIRUploaded over 300GB of new flash files: Huawei Ascend G8    RIO-L01    C368B330Huawei Ascend Mate 7    Jazz-L09    C00B169Huawei Ascend Mate 7    Jazz-L09    C00B188Huawei Enjoy 6    Nice-AL00    C00B160Huawei Enjoy 6    Nice-AL10    C00B140Huawei Enjoy 6S    Diego-AL00    C00B170Huawei Enjoy 6S    Diego-AL00    C766B101Huawei Enjoy 6S    Diego-L01    C432B107Huawei Enjoy 6S    Diego-L03    C25B105Huawei Enjoy 6S    Diego-L03    C45B104Huawei Enjoy 6S    Diego-L03    C469B101Huawei Enjoy 6S    Diego-L03    C521B102Huawei Enjoy 7 Plus    Toronto-AL00    C00B191Huawei Enjoy 7 Plus    Toronto-AL00A    C00B191Huawei Enjoy 7 Plus    Toronto-L01    C02B141Huawei Enjoy 7 Plus    Toronto-L01    C109B140Huawei Enjoy 7 Plus    Toronto-L01    C109B141Huawei Enjoy 7 Plus    Toronto-L01    C464B130Huawei Enjoy 7 Plus    Toronto-L03    C25B130Huawei Enjoy 7 Plus    Toronto-L21    C432B140Huawei Enjoy 7 Plus    Toronto-L21A    C185b142Huawei Enjoy 7 Plus    Toronto-L23    C469B140Huawei Enjoy 7 Plus    Toronto-L53    C469B140Huawei Enjoy 7 Plus    Toronto-TL10    C01B191Huawei Enjoy 7 Plus    Toronto-TL10A    C01B191Huawei Enjoy 7 Plus    TRT-L22    C636B141Huawei Enjoy 7    Selina-AL00A    C00B150Huawei Enjoy 7    Selina-AL00A    C00B161Huawei Enjoy 7    Selina-AL00B    C00B150Huawei Enjoy 7    Selina-AL00B    C00B161Huawei Enjoy 7    Selina-L02    C432B105Huawei Enjoy 7    Selina-L22    C432B106Huawei Enjoy 7    Selina-TL10    C636B121Huawei Enjoy 7    Selina-TL10A    C01B150Huawei Enjoy 7    Selina-TL10B    C01B150Huawei Enjoy 7    Selina-TL10B    C01B161Huawei Honor V8    KNT-AL10    C00B391Huawei Enjoy 7    SLA-L02    C432B107Huawei Enjoy 7    SLA-L02    C432B109Huawei Enjoy 7    SLA-L03    C69B042Huawei Enjoy 7    SLA-L22    C432B108Huawei Enjoy 7    SLA-L22    C432B110Huawei Enjoy 7    TRT-L03    C25B130Huawei GR5    KII-L21    C629B140Huawei GT3    NMO-L31    C432B140Huawei Honor 4A    SCL-L03    C25B143Huawei Honor 4X    Che2-L11    C432B580Huawei Honor 5    CUN-TL00    C01B135Huawei Honor 5A    CAM-AL00    C00B220Huawei Honor 5A    CAM-L03    C25B108Huawei Honor 5A    CAM-L21    C10B142Huawei Honor 5A    CAM-L21    C432B191Huawei Honor 5A    CAM-L21    C432B191Huawei Honor 5A    CAM-L23    C605B144Huawei Honor 5A    CAM-TL00H    C00B220Huawei Honor 5A    CAM-UL00    C17B220Huawei Honor 5C    NEM-L21    C432B352Huawei Honor 5C    NEM-L22    C675B330Huawei Honor 5X    KIW-L21    C432B370Huawei Honor 6A    DLI-L42    C636B121Huawei Honor 6A    DLI-L42    C675B121Huawei Honor 6X    Berlin-AL20B    C00B181Huawei Honor 6X    Berlin-L21    C185B133Huawei Honor 6X    Berlin-L21HN    C185B140Huawei Honor 6X    Berlin-L21HN    C185B361Huawei Honor 6X    Berlin-L22    C636B160Huawei Honor 6X    Berlin-L22HN    C636B372Huawei Honor 6X    Berlin-L24HN    C773B360Huawei Honor 8 Smart    VEN-L22    C675B320Huawei Honor 8    FRD-AL00    C00B391Huawei Honor 8    FRD-AL10    C00B391Huawei Honor 8    FRD-AL10    C01B391Huawei Honor 8    FRD-AL10    C720B391Huawei Honor 8    FRD-AL10    C752B391Huawei Honor 8    FRD-DL00    C00B391Huawei Honor 8    FRD-L02    C675B340Huawei Honor 8    FRD-L09    C185B386Huawei Honor 9    C185B140    C185B140Huawei Honor 9    Stanford-AL10    C00B153Huawei Honor 9    Stanford-AL10    C00B155Huawei Honor 9    Stanford-L09    C432B130Huawei Honor 9    Stanford-TL10    C01B153Huawei Honor 9    Stanford-TL10    C01B155Huawei Honor Note 8    EDI-AL10    C233B352Huawei Honor V9    Duke-AL20    C00B191Huawei Honor V9    Duke-AL20    C333B182Huawei Honor V9    Duke-L09    C10B182Huawei Honor V9    Duke-L09    C432B183Huawei Honor V9    Duke-L09    C432B183Huawei Honor V9    Duke-L09    C432B183Huawei Honor V9    Duke-L09    C636B130Huawei Honor V9    Duke-L09    C636B183Huawei Honor V9    Duke-L09I    C675B140Huawei Honor V9    Duke-TL30    C01B191Huawei Mate 8    NXT-L09    C45B520Huawei Mate 8    NXT-L09A    C16B170Huawei Mate 8    NXT-L09A    C316B160Huawei MATE 8    NXT-L09A    C576B197Huawei Mate 9 Pro    LON-L29C    C185B225Huawei Mate 9 Pro    LON-L29C    C432B225Huawei Mate 9 Pro    LON-L29D    C721B186Huawei Mate 9    MHA-AL00B    C00B225Huawei Mate 9    MHA-AL00B    C765B188Huawei Mate 9    MHA-L09B    C178B160Huawei Mate 9    MHA-L09B    C45B102Huawei Mate 9    MHA-L29B    C635B183Huawei Mate 9    MHA-L29B    C636B181Huawei Mate 9    MHA-TL00A    C01B225Huawei Mate S    CRR-L09    C02B332Huawei MediaPad 10    S10-231L    C293B027Huawei MediaPad M1 8.0    S8-304L    C229B007Huawei MediaPad M1 8.0    S8-306L    C285B010Huawei MediaPad M1 8.0    S8-306L    C367B009Huawei Mediapad M2 10.0    M2-01W    C233B022Huawei Mediapad M2 10.0    M2-A01L    C233B032Huawei MediaPad M2    M2-801L    C100B009Huawei MediaPad M2    M2-A01w    C100B009Huawei MediaPad M3 Lite 8    CPN-L09    C229B002Huawei MediaPad M3 Lite 8    CPN-W09    C229B002Huawei MediaPad M3    BTV-DL09    C100B012HUAWEI MediaPad M3    BTV-DL09    C199B005Huawei MediaPad M3    BTV-DL09    C233B038Huawei MediaPad M3    BTV-DL09    C233B350HUAWEI MediaPad M3    BTV-DL09    C433B002Huawei MediaPad M3    BTV-W09    C128B005Huawei MediaPad M3    BTV-W09    C233B350Huawei MediaPad M3    CPN-AL00    C233B060Huawei MediaPad M3    CPN-W09    C233B060Huawei Mediapad T1 10    T1-A22L    C403B002Huawei MediaPad T1 10.0    T1-701    C233B103Huawei MediaPad T1 7.0    T1-701UA    C209B008Huawei MediaPad T1 7.0    T1-701US    C170B003Huawei MediaPad T1 7.0    T1-701ws    C232B007Huawei MediaPad T1 8.0    S8    C301B023Huawei MediaPad T2 7.0    BGO-DL09    C233B010Huawei MediaPad T2 7.0    BGO-DL09    C437B002Huawei MediaPad T2 7.0    BGO-L03    C158B005Huawei MediaPad T2 8.0    JDN-L01    C209B007Huawei MediaPad T2 8.0    JDN-L01    C229B006Huawei MediaPad T3 10 2017    AGS-L09    C233B019Huawei MediaPad T3 10 2017    AGS-W09    C233B019Huawei MediaPad T3 8.0    KOB-L09    C105B003Huawei MediaPad T3 8.0    KOB-L09    C229B002Huawei MediaPad T3 8.0    KOB-L09    C233B017Huawei MediaPad T3 8.0    KOB-W09    C229B002Huawei MediaPad T3 8.0    KOB-W09    C233B012Huawei MediaPad T3    BZK-L00    C001B006Huawei MediaPad T3    BZK-W00    C001B006Huawei Note 8    EDI-AL10    C233B030Huawei Nova 2 Plus    BAC-L03    C25B130Huawei Nova 2 Plus    Barca-AL00    C00B089Huawei Nova 2 Plus    Barca-L03    C69B110Huawei Nova 2 Plus    Barca-L22    C900B122Huawei Nova 2 Plus    Barca-L23    C469B130Huawei Nova 2 Plus    Barca-L23    C469B130Huawei Nova 2 Plus    Barca-L23    C636B160Huawei Nova 2 Plus    Barca-L23    C900B122Huawei Nova 2    Picasso-AL00    C00B136Huawei Nova 2    Picasso-L09    C652B131Huawei Nova 2    Picasso-TL00    C01B089Huawei Nova Plus    MLA-AL00    C00B356Huawei Nova Plus    MLA-L02    C106B150Huawei Nova Plus    MLA-L11    C432B350Huawei Nova Plus    MLA-TL00    C01B356Huawei Nova Plus    MLA-TL10    C01B356Huawei Nova Plus    MLA-TL10    C752B356Huawei Nova Plus    MLA-UL00    C17B356Huawei Nova Young    Maya-L11    C432B134Huawei Nova Young    Maya-L22    C185B122Huawei Nova Young    Maya-L22    C569B120Huawei Nova Young    Maya-L23    C469B040Huawei Nova Young    Maya-U29    C10B103Huawei Nova Young    Maya-U29    C636B106Huawei Nova    Cannes-AL10    C00B182Huawei Nova    Cannes-AL10    C00B375Huawei Nova    Cannes-L01    C02B351Huawei Nova    Cannes-L01    C464B130Huawei Nova    Cannes-L12    C635B342Huawei Nova    Cannes-TL10    C752B376Huawei Nova    Cannes-TL20    C01B376Huawei P8 Lite 2017    Prague-L03    C521B103Huawei P8 Lite 2017    Prague-L03    C605B161Huawei P8 Lite 2017    Prague-L11    C440B163Huawei P8 Lite 2017    PRA-L22    C636B165Huawei P8 Lite    ALE-L21    C09B019Huawei P8 Lite    ALE-L21    C150B587Huawei P8 Lite    ALE-L21    C150B588Huawei P8 Lite    ALE-L21    C432B605Huawei P8 Lite    ALE-L21    C432B608Huawei P8 Lite    ALE-L21    C530B190Huawei P8 Lite    ALE-L23    C27B120Huawei P8 Lite    Prague-AL00A    C00B190Huawei P8 Lite    Prague-AL00B    C00B190Huawei P8 Lite    Prague-AL00C    C00B190Huawei P8 Lite    Prague-AL00I    C675B140Huawei P8 Lite    Prague-TL00A    C01B190Huawei P8 Lite    Prague-TL10A    C01B190Huawei P8    GRA-L09    C02B399Huawei P8    GRA-L09    C02B403Huawei P8    GRA-L09    C150B390Huawei P8    GRA-L09    C150B390Huawei P8    GRA-L09    C432B173Huawei P8    GRA-UL00    C185B390Huawei P8    GRA-UL00    C185B391Huawei P8    GRA-UL10    C185B390Huawei P8    GRA-UL10    C185B391Huawei P9 Lite    VNS-L21    C09B381Huawei P9 Lite    VNS-L21    C10B384Huawei P9 Lite    VNS-L21    C555B366Huawei P9 Lite    VNS-L31    C02B332Huawei P9 Lite    VNS-L31    C169B163Huawei P9 Lite    VNS-L31    C16B125Huawei P9 Lite    VNS-L31    C432B389Huawei P9 Plus    VIE-AL10B    C00B390Huawei P9 Plus    VIE-L09    C25B150Huawei P9 Plus    VIE-L09    C318B182Huawei P9 Plus    VIE-L29    C20B121Huawei P10 Lite    Warasaw-L21A    C185B170Huawei P10 Lite    Warasaw-L21A    C432B182Huawei P10 Lite    Warasaw-L21A    C530B170Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-AL00    C00B119Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-AL00    C00B200Huawei P9    EVA-AL10    C00B001Huawei P9    EVA-L09    C02B143Huawei P9    EVA-L09    C02B345Huawei P9    EVA-L09    C25B324Huawei P9    EVA-L09    C45B140Huawei P9    EVA-L09    C464B383Huawei P9    EVA-L09    C605B389Huawei P9    EVA-L09    C635B386Huawei P9    EVA-L09    C675B320Huawei P9    EVA-L09    C703B381Huawei P9    EVA-L19    C10B389Huawei P9    EVA-L29    C636B389Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-AL00    C00B211Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L01    C02B114Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L01    C185B121Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L01    C432B183Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L01A    C02B114Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L01A    C02B120Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L01A    C113B130Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L01A    C33B121Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L01A    C40B120Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L01A    C432B179bHuawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L01A    C440B171Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L01A    C555B130Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L02    C106B101Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L02    C25B101Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L02    C706B170Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L03    C212B130Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L03    C25B101Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L03    C45B101Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L03    C521B101Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L03    C605B121Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L03T    C119B201Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L03T    C119B201Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L03T    C557B197Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L03T    C605B170Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L03T    C654B198Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L21    C432B182Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L21    C576B170Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L21    C652B102Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L22    C185B170Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L22    C569B110Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L22    C636B172Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L22J    C635B170Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L22J    C635B172Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L22J    C719B180Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-L23    C605B172Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-TL10    C00B130Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-TL10    C01B200Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-TL10    C01B211Huawei P10 Lite    Warsaw-TL10HK    C636B172Huawei P10 Lite    WAS-L01    C738B170Huawei P10 Lite    WAS-L01A    C55B126Huawei P10 Lite    WAS-L03T    C605B170Huawei P10 Lite    WAS-L21    C10B170Huawei P10 Lite    WAS-L21    C738B170Huawei P10 Lite    WAS-L22    C636B172Huawei P10 Plus    Vicky-L09A    C25B103Huawei P10 Plus    Vicky-L09A    C654B198Huawei P10 Plus    Vicky-L09B    C02B150Huawei P10 Plus    Vicky-L09B    C440B160Huawei P10 Plus    Vicky-L23B    C185B163Huawei P10 Plus    Vicky-L29A    C636B162Huawei P10 Plus    VKY-L29B    C432B162Huawei P10    Victoria-AL00A    C00B167Huawei P10    Victoria-L09A    C178B151Huawei P10    Victoria-L09A    C25B103Huawei P10    Victoria-L09A    C45B102Huawei P10    Victoria-L09A    C654B208Huawei P10    Victoria-L09A    C69B110Huawei P10    Victoria-L09B    C02B151Huawei P10    Victoria-L09B    C432B162Huawei P10    Victoria-L09B    C440B161Huawei P10    Victoria-L29A    C605B162Huawei P10    Victoria-L29B    C185B163Huawei P10    Victoria-L29B    C635B162Huawei P10    Victoria-L29B    C636B162Huawei P10    Victoria-TL00A    C01B167Huawei P10    VTR-L29B    C432B162Huawei Y5 2017    Maya-L22    C185B123Huawei Y5 2017    Maya-L22    C636B132Huawei Y5 2017    Maya-L23    C469B040aHuawei Y5 2017    Maya-L41    C432B136Huawei Y5 II    CUN-L01    C603B103Huawei Y5 II    CUN-L03    C482B125Huawei Y5 II    CUN-L03    C623B116Huawei Y5 II    CUN-L33    C464B123Huawei Y536    Y536-A1    C237B173Huawei Y5II    CUN-L02    C642B103Huawei Y635    Y635-L21    C432B171Huawei P9    EVA-L09    C02B345Huawei P9    EVA-L09    C25B320Huawei P9    EVA-L19    C20B386Huawei_Enjoy_6S    Diego-AL00    C00B180Huawei_Enjoy_6S    Diego-TL10    C01B180Huawei_Honor_6C    Diego-L21HN    C10B103Huawei_Honor_V8    KNT-TL10    C01B391Huawei_MediaPad_M3    BTV-W09    C101B001Huawei_MediaPad_M3_Lite_10    BAH-L09    C100B251Huawei_MediaPad_M3_Lite_10    BAH-L09    C209B002HUAWEI_MediaPad_T3_10    AGS-L09    C228B003HUAWEI_MediaPad_T3_10    AGS-L09    C362B001Huawei_MediaPad_T3_7.0_2017    BG2-W09    C229B005Huawei_Nova_Young    Maya-L11    C150B122Huawei_P8_Lite_2017    Prague-L22    C636B166Huawei_P9_Lite    VNS-L22    C185B151Huawie P10 Plus    Vicky-AL00A    C00B167Huawie P10 Plus    Vicky-TL00A    C01B167Huawiei P9    EVA-L19    C636B390MediaPad M3 Lite 10    BAH-AL00    C233B023MediaPad M3 Lite 10    BAH-W09    C233B023

----------


## marouane999

Merci  :Cool:

----------


## HooDa

مشكووووووو

----------


## anisachour

merci mon frere

----------


## smartuser

merci bcp mon frere

----------

